# legality of harvesting oysters from public structure/bridge?



## tstepherson (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't seem to find anything online in regards to the legality of harvesting oysters from a bridge or other public structure. The regulation just says oysters must be 3", up to two 5 gallon buckets...would anyone happen to know for sure if it is illegal to harvest from a bridge or other public structure?


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*FWC/Marine Patrol*

While all the FWC guys I have talked to said they DON'T harrass people for "Piling Oysters",they are still under the same rules and guidelines as any other oyster.Now,I haven't asked an officer that question in 3or4 years,I would DEFINATLEY not go forth without checking first.NOR would I EVER consider eating one..I only harvested them for Sheephead fishing.Hope this helps.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would you not eat them?
We ate them many times as kids


----------



## Ceffalo (Sep 5, 2012)

*Piling oysters*

I never felt there was enough water flow,or water depth(exposed during low tide)to risk it.


----------



## tstepherson (Mar 14, 2014)

good responses, folks, thanks a million. I ate at least two dozen over the weekend right out of the water during high tide and they were delicious!


----------

